# Bunk Boards and Alum Boats



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have Alum and have carpeted bunks with treated board I suggest you take a look at your bottom where it sits on the bunks. I think I posted about this last yr when I redid the ones on my Polar Kraft and found corrosion 
Well with all this weather I decided I would change out the front bunks on my SeaArk. This boat hasn't spent much time down here in the salt it came from the Birmingham area. However I don't know how we'll it got rinsed after each trip down here or if it was the treated wood that caused it. Anyhow I'm going with plastic glides
I've heard of of someone just using treated boards a it damn near ate all the way through his boat in a years time.
Just and FYI for all the Tin Boat guys
These are my new bunks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Some how the bottom picture didn't post


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

where do you buy them Flounder?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

I had to replace the cross members on my aluminum boat trl. Had serious cancer corrosion where the bunks met aluminum and where galvanized bolts contacted aluminum. I assumed purchasing $$$ an aluminum boat trailer I would be immune from rust and corrosion.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> where do you buy them Flounder?


I made these out of some scrap from work. It looks like the same stuff the make air hockey table out of. There are several different kinds you can buy, just google Bunk Boards


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Just had tO fix mine. Had to do some welding cause the pitting went through. Great advice here


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> Just had tO fix mine. Had to do some welding cause the pitting went through. Great advice here


I think a lot guys will be surpriseed or sick when they start looking 
I hadn't planned on doing this until winter but I'm glad I did. Now I have to do the back and there' re big 4 x 6 bunks


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

jus some FYI.......never unhook that boat from the strap when launching until you are at the water......it WILL slide off on its own off of those plastic bunks in the right situation


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had some 4 inch corian backsplash in my kitchen. We redid the walls and I had long strips of backsplash so I cut em down the middle and counter sunk screws fastening it to the bunks... works out purty good...


----------

